# Soap enema?



## danee713 (Dec 10, 2018)

So I've been very constipated. I have an appointment with my gastro doctor tomorrow. Fleet enemas and suppositories have not been working. I read that soap enemas may work better. So I used a tiny bit of hand washing soap and warm water and gave myself a soap enema. I didn't even think of all the chemicals and stuff in the soap. I probably shouldn't have done that? That won't make me sick or anyting will it? Hoping somebody may have some advice. 😊


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

hi

hopefully your enema worked and got all that stool out.

i googled "soap suds enema" and it looks like they recommend liquid castille soap for the enema.

sorry but i don't know what effect using the hand washing soap with the antibacterial ingredients would have. it sounds like you didn't use that much of it, so that's good. just play it safe and use castille soap next time.


----------



## dac122 (Feb 13, 2012)

Yes, the extra ingredients could be a problem, specifically I'm thinking antibacterial ingredients could be a problem. Agree with Annie, castille soap is what is generally recommended because it is simple. Folks that must do daily enema, such as those with neurogenic bowels, use it as one of the ingredients. Having said that, I think I recall folks using baby shampoo. I would not recommend unless you know for sure what you are dealing with. Get yourself a bottle of castille soap to keep around. It lasts a long time.

I looked up "soap suds enema" because the name suggests you use soap bubbles in some way but I think the name is just a misnomer. When we mix up my daughters enema solution we mix slowly and carefully not to cause too many bubbles, as that seems to cause her trouble. I'd have to check what the issue is with the wife. We've been doing it for so many years its just second nature.


----------



## stefan00790 (Jan 9, 2018)

You 're gonna be fine since only simple liquids get absorbed from the large intestine all the chemicals that are in the soap chloride glycerine and other stuff were suppposed to trigger peristaltic action since our bowel in contact with triggering liquid is triggering motion so thats equals in peristalisis therfore evacuation .


----------



## conleenlyn (Dec 23, 2021)

I think next time, you'd better ask your doctor right away about such actions, or at least look for reliable information online. You were lucky this time, but I guess you should think about what you're doing by now. Anyway, it's better to use mild natural soap for such enemas, which doesn't contain chemicals. You can also use it for your face. I even wondered if you told your gastro doctor about this and what he told you. Maybe he gave you some advice other than a soap enema, and you could share that advice with us. I have frequent stomach problems, so this kind of information would be helpful.


----------



## chadnew2 (5 mo ago)

danee713 said:


> So I've been very constipated. I have an appointment with my gastro doctor tomorrow. Fleet enemas and suppositories have not been working. I read that soap enemas may work better. So I used a tiny bit of hand washing soap and warm water and gave myself a soap enema. I didn't even think of all the chemicals and stuff in the soap. I probably shouldn't have done that? That won't make me sick or anyting will it? Hoping somebody may have some advice. 😊


You will be okay I am a quadriplegic paralyzed from the neck down. I have a case procedure which is a whole in my stomach Which I put a catheter into it a flush a dawn dish soapsuds enema Through it to allow me to ,have a bowel movement. I have been doing this for 10 years now. So trust me you will be okay. But yes it is much better to use Castile soap, glycerin soap, Or goat milk soap.


----------



## Shelleysb (4 mo ago)

It is so wonderful to find this group. I have a 37 year old son with spina bifida/hydrocephalus and paralyzed. So no bladder and bowel control. For the last 19 years we have been doing his care via an appendicostomy mickey tube in his right side. We use enemas. Unforturnately he has scar tissue in his abdomen, and blocks partially. We are on a new med,but our Dulcolax in Normal saline is not cleaning him out all the way, and he has 4 accidents after care. We are going to try castile soap 1 teaspoon in a litre of fluid. My quesiton is it safe to use long term? Like for the next ten years.


----------



## Shelleysb (4 mo ago)

chadnew2 said:


> You will be okay I am a quadriplegic paralyzed from the neck down. I have a case procedure which is a whole in my stomach Which I put a catheter into it a flush a dawn dish soapsuds enema Through it to allow me to ,have a bowel movement. I have been doing this for 10 years now. So trust me you will be okay. But yes it is much better to use Castile soap, glycerin soap, Or goat milk soap.


And are you okay with no accidents after, How much castile in how much solution!


----------



## dunnaturopatia (4 mo ago)

danee713 said:


> So I've been very constipated. I have an appointment with my gastro doctor tomorrow. Fleet enemas and suppositories have not been working. I read that soap enemas may work better. So I used a tiny bit of hand washing soap and warm water and gave myself a soap enema. I didn't even think of all the chemicals and stuff in the soap. I probably shouldn't have done that? That won't make me sick or anyting will it? Hoping somebody may have some advice. 😊


I will never heard about soap enemas. I normally recommend only water, about 2 litres (filtered or mineral) at 36 degrees (human body temperature) and maybe with 10-20 ml of ecological aloe vera gel or strong camomile tea in the water.

It is important that you are able to keep the liquid inside for 10 minutes.


----------



## Julia_S (Aug 24, 2005)

I use a table spoon in a 2 litre bag, so the soap quantity sounds about right. I always rinse with plain water afterwards however.

Julia


----------

